# [PAURA] Server gechi...

## silian87

Oddio... ditemi che non e' risuccesso... thunderbird mi rifiuta la connessione al volo al server di posta dei gechi, e www.gechi.it me lo rifiuta al volo.

Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?

----------

## tobiwan_

Ora c'è la test page di (bleah) redhat.

staranno aggiornando apache.

----------

## silian87

mail.gechi.it continua ad essere down... cmq se sono aggiornamenti no prolem

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse e' paradinto che sta facendo manutenzione. Comunque io non ne so nulla

----------

## silian87

gechi.it ora va, ma il server mail continua ad essere down   :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> gechi.it ora va, ma il server mail continua ad essere down

 

Situazione invertita anche se mi sembra strano di avere zero mails.... non e' che si puo' sapere che cavolo e' successo?   :Sad: 

----------

## molesto

a me da connection refused   :Mad: 

----------

## oRDeX

L'httpd è down...visto l'orariopenso (e spero) che sia manutenzione

----------

## emix

Stesso problema anche per me.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il server risponde ai ping, quindi e' up, ma le connessioni alle porte vengono droppate (lungo timeout), per cui presumo sia un problema di firewall.

contattero' parantido (sempre che lo trovo)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

rettifica: s'e' ripreso

----------

## M4tteo

 :Question:  Negativo, sembrerebbe down....   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

>  Negativo, sembrerebbe down....  

 

Stasera quando arrivo a casa contatto paradinto

----------

## M4tteo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *M4tteo wrote:*    Negativo, sembrerebbe down....   
> 
> Stasera quando arrivo a casa contatto paradinto

 

Ti ringrazio   :Wink: 

----------

## Parantido

Ragazzi mi scuso vivamente per non avervi avvertito ... avevo addirittura dimenticato di essere iscritto a questo forum.

Sto manutenendo il server in seguito ad attacchi sempre più insistenti verso l'apache. Per fare ciò ho tirato giù tutti i servizi.

Vi prego di avere un pò di pazienza.

Scusatemi ancora per non avermi avvertito

ParaZzZ

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> Sto manutenendo il server in seguito ad attacchi sempre più insistenti verso l'apache.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Sarà lo zio bill  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Vi prego di avere un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Scusatemi ancora per non avermi avvertito

 

Tranquillo fai quello che serve per rendere il sistema piu' sicuro possibile. Grazie mille per il tuo avviso

----------

## Giangi

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Ragazzi mi scuso vivamente per non avervi avvertito ... avevo addirittura dimenticato di essere iscritto a questo forum.
> 
> Sto manutenendo il server in seguito ad attacchi sempre più insistenti verso l'apache. Per fare ciò ho tirato giù tutti i servizi.
> 
> Vi prego di avere un pò di pazienza.
> ...

 

Confermo che Parantido si sta adoperando per mettere ulteriormente in sicurezza il server a seguito di attacchi ricevuti negli ultimi giorni.

Dobbiamo avere un pò di pazienza .........

----------

## M4tteo

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Ragazzi mi scuso vivamente per non avervi avvertito ... avevo addirittura dimenticato di essere iscritto a questo forum.
> 
> Sto manutenendo il server in seguito ad attacchi sempre più insistenti verso l'apache. Per fare ciò ho tirato giù tutti i servizi.
> 
> Vi prego di avere un pò di pazienza.
> ...

 

E` tutto ok, meglio aspettare un po' ed avere un sistema sicuro che tirar su un castello di sabbia   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> E` tutto ok, meglio aspettare un po' ed avere un sistema sicuro che tirar su un castello di sabbia  

 

Si si gia' da ieri ha ripreso a funzionare.

----------

## M4tteo

Ah, ok perfetto... grazie per la comunicazione fedeliallalinea

----------

## codadilupo

a me, cmq, da errore ad parire il forum...

Could not connect to DataBase

Coda

----------

## federico

Forse e' relazionato al fatto che il forum era ad alto rischio sicurezza...

----------

## oRDeX

forse starà finendo di sistemare il server mysql, l'importante è sapere che è lui che ci sta lavorando su e non è invece un attacco di qualsiasi tipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> a me, cmq, da errore ad parire il forum...

 

azz non avevo provato stasera gli chiedo

----------

## OKreZ

C'e' un problema anche al certificato del server di posta: http://www.gloglotto.org/ss.png

Non per mettere fretta, sia chiaro, solo per segnalare  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok il forum e' up ancora piccolo problema tecnico

----------

## Parantido

Ciao a tutti,

il server è di nuovo up&running

Ho provveduto a chrootare un pò di servizi visti i continui (per non dire noiosi) attacchi e i nuovi exploit che girano in rete (vedere phrack.org ... in particolare il recente articolo su apache).

Per quanto riguarda la connessione al db: quella non andava perchè nel chroot non ho incluso le libresolv quindi bisogna riferirsi agli hosts semrpre tramite l'ip e mai con il nome.

Per quanto riguarda il certificato di posta: ti ritrovo due certificati con stesso nome e chiave differente (l'ho rigenerata con i stessi campi) ... elimina quelle che hai nel portafoglio di chiavi.

Per altre domande non esistate a contattarmi.

by *

ParaZzZ

----------

## Parantido

scusate gli svariati errori di battitura del post precedente!!!

Rilegendolo mi sembro un Para...plegico   :Laughing: 

By *

----------

## silian87

Grazie del lavoro fatto  :Smile:  Sono felice che funzioni ora (a parte le 88 email da leggere   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Davvero grazie tante per lo sbattimenti aggratis che ti sei fatto. Complimenti!

----------

## OKreZ

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il certificato di posta: ti ritrovo due certificati con stesso nome e chiave differente (l'ho rigenerata con i stessi campi) ... elimina quelle che hai nel portafoglio di chiavi.

 

Fatto, grazie.

----------

## federico

Rinnovo il mio avviso -visto che nessuno mi ascolta- Il forum non e' sicuro e ora e' stato pure bucato. Se il responsabile potesse contattarmi ne sarei lieto.

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Rinnovo il mio avviso -visto che nessuno mi ascolta- Il forum non e' sicuro e ora e' stato pure bucato. Se il responsabile potesse contattarmi ne sarei lieto.

 

mi sa che fai prima a droppargli un msg in pm e un paio su icq e msn..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Rinnovo il mio avviso -visto che nessuno mi ascolta- Il forum non e' sicuro e ora e' stato pure bucato. Se il responsabile potesse contattarmi ne sarei lieto.

 

Ho aggiornato dalla 2.0.10 alla 2.0.11. La colpa e' solo mia se non e' stato aggiornato fino ad ora. Chiedo scusa e grazie mille per la segnalazione

----------

